# Official Virgin forum



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

Can someone please point me to the official Virgin Tivo forum


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Well the official Forums are here but I think the Tivo-specific one is still "hidden"; possibly ahead of the main product launch.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Carl there may be something wrong with your link. Should it have taken you here http://community.virginmedia.com/


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Well the official Forums are here but I think the Tivo-specific one is still "hidden"; possibly ahead of the main product launch.


I did mean the "hidden" one - do I not qualify ?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Is this what you want http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/TV/Tivo-forum/td-p/327575


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

RichardJH said:


> Carl there may be something wrong with your link. Should it have taken you here http://community.virginmedia.com/


Oh bum! I used \\ instead of // but, curiously, IE8 interpreted it correctly


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

RichardJH said:


> Is this what you want http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/TV/Tivo-forum/td-p/327575


I'm confused by that link. It seems to be a forum discussing the forum ??


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Oh bum! I used \\ instead of // but, curiously, IE8 interpreted it correctly


can you update your link and check it. ATM it isn't working OR delete the post containing it.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

tdenson said:


> I'm confused by that link. It seems to be a forum discussing the forum ??


I agree but it is all I know that exists for VM Tivo on VM's site.
Not sure what and where this hidden site is


----------



## AndyKnott (Feb 9, 2011)

The official Tivo forum is at http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/Tivo/ct-p/Tivo.

Andy


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

AndyKnott said:


> The official Tivo forum is at http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/Tivo/ct-p/Tivo.
> 
> Andy


That takes you to a page that says


> Sorry, you do not have sufficient privileges for that action.


Is this the hidden forum that has been mentioned


----------



## AndyKnott (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes. If you have permission to access it, you can get to the attached.

Andy


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

I also don't have permission. Is this just for the chosen few (i.e. the 1000) ?


----------



## AndyKnott (Feb 9, 2011)

I was one of the chosen and received instant access. It seems that any Tivo owner can have access, but may have to request it via the http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/TV/Tivo-forum/td-p/327575 thread. Would have thought the system could be a bit more automated.

Andy


----------



## Wizard (Apr 4, 2004)

As Andy says you need to request access to it. I PM'd the Forum admin with my details, name on account and address, and got access within a few days.

HTH,

Mark S.


----------

